# TiVo 21.9.2.v4 USC-11-849



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Just got this update last night.
Anyone know what's in this update?

Edit: Font in Guide looks bigger (8 lines/page, not sure if it was 8 before), and there's an HDR setting in Audio & Video, but it might have been there before


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I was shocked that I got the update. Usually my box seems to be months behind everyone else.

The bug where you delete a recording while it is playing, and then the live TV freezes is still there. So annoying that they won't fix this.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This one started first: 21.9.2.v4


----------



## AmiraTech (Mar 11, 2019)

This updated added HDR support and I can confirm my Bolt now streams Netflix in 4K HDR. The setting is in the Video section.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

All right, looks like the theater BOLT may finally get TE4.

craigr


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

AmiraTech said:


> This updated added HDR support and I can confirm my Bolt now streams Netflix in 4K HDR. The setting is in the Video section.


I stopped using Netflix and other apps through the Bolt as apps through my TV get Dolby Vision instead of HDR if available through that app.
Lot of Content I watch through Netflix app on my TV is in Dolby Vision but on Bolt it is HDR.
I can tell the difference depending on the scene colors/backgrounds.
I guess we have to wait until Edge comes out to have Dolby Vision on Tivo.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

AmiraTech said:


> This updated added HDR support and I can confirm my Bolt now streams Netflix in 4K HDR. The setting is in the Video section.


I am unable to find this specific setting. Could you please be a little more descriptive? Thank you.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

dnorth12 said:


> I am unable to find this specific setting. Could you please be a little more descriptive? Thank you.


Don't worry about it. The Bolt has had HDR on Netflix and Vudu for about 6 months. This update did nothing other than give you can option to turn it off


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

dnorth12 said:


> I am unable to find this specific setting. Could you please be a little more descriptive? Thank you.


In Audiio & Video under user preferences


----------



## MaryCat (Oct 14, 2005)

I received this update in the past 1-2 weeks. I can no longer use the multi room viewing with my older TiVo HD. I am aware that you can not transfer from a HD to a bolt but we have been able to transfer the other direction up until now. I can see the bolt and browse the shows but as as soon as I try to transfer I get a can’t connect to dvr error. No changes to our setup or router that might have caused this. Both are Ethernet connections. Same subnet. System info shows all a’s. Can anyone else verify that transfers on older TiVos are broken now with this update?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Duplicate. See Software update and MRV issues


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

compnurd said:


> Don't worry about it. The Bolt has had HDR on Netflix and Vudu for about 6 months. This update did nothing other than give you can option to turn it off


Actually it did as I have explained before.
Before this update shows on Netflix through the bolt would show *Ultra HD 4K* to the right of the title.
After the update these same shows now have *HDR *to the right of the title instead of *Ultra HD 4K*.
If I go into Netflix though my TV Netflix app these same shows have *Dolby Vision* to the right of the title.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

KevTech said:


> Actually it did as I have explained before.
> Before this update shows on Netflix through the bolt would show *Ultra HD 4K* to the right of the title.
> After the update these same shows now have *HDR *to the right of the title instead of *Ultra HD 4K*.
> If I go into Netflix though my TV Netflix app these same shows have *Dolby Vision* to the right of the title.


Again. HDR has show on Netflix on the Bolt and the Mini Vox for about 6 months. Well before update. I am glad it is working on your TV now but my Bolt has been showing HDR in Netflix for awhile now

If you search threads you will see this started back in the March/April timeframe


----------

